

Erlang - The Movie - moe
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/197

======
adnam
On Google Video:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5830318882717959520>

~~~
rjurney
Definitely the best Erlang title so far.

------
timcederman
Wow, what's with all the upvoted Erlang articles today?

Edit: Never mind. An OTT response to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

------
nopassrecover
Is this a parody film?

